

PiPhone call your MEPs for free, Demand Rejection of ACTA - cm-t
http://piphone.lqdn.fr

======
cm-t
"PiPhone: call your MEPs, free of charge, and make yourself heard! Demand
Immediate Rejection of ACTA! (Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement)"

NB: Vote will be done on this 4th July. La Quadrature du Net want to provide
to citizens tools they need.

